# 1996 pick rebuild



## docrick (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,I'd like advice on wether I should rebuild my 2.4 litre 4 cyl.It has 300,000 miles on it and still runs good but is leaking oil from all but the valve cover and oil pan.I love the truck and want to keep it but everyone tells me to buy new but I really can't afford it.I welcome all opinions...Thanks docrick


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

If it runs good, it doesn't need a rebuild. Just put in new valve cover gaskets and a new oil pan gasket and you'll be good as new. Otherwise unless it's gushing out, just keep the oil topped up and switch to a cheaper brand.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

unless you can find a good used engine, cheap, I would go thru the one you have, get a gskt kit, replace the valve seals, hone & re-ring it etc


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Is it burning oil? If not, I wouldn't rebuild it; there's no reason to unless the bearings are knocking and/or the rings are worn and there is a severe loss of compression. If the valve cover and oil pan are NOT leaking, as you say, there are only a few things that can leak oil: front and rear main crank seals and an externally leaking head gasket. Those are easy enough to fix without warranting an engine overhaul.


----------

